# Paula Deen Fiasco



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not too surprised in the least by this debacle. Just goes to show you, your past can come back to haunt you. Real southern style plantation wedding with all black waiters...you've got to be kidding! The N word......?!

Happen to have a friend who was a food stylist for her show....not a pleasant experience. 

Her 'apology' sounded self-serving and fell flat for me.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never seen her other than on a short segement on some morning news show. But she has never appeared genuine in any of those.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Paula, like so many people, is a product of her environment and her upbringing. If the world were to condemn every white person who ever uttered the N-word, we'd be doomed as a race.

I'd never condone what she has said (in the past?), but good grief the media has gone way overboard with this. PC madness. I think she's sincere and it's time to let it go.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I really don't care. I never paid her much attention. FN can let her go, she has money enough that will not affect her in the least. 
Time to move on to the next spectacle.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Ridiculous...who cares what she said 15 years ago, it's a non issue now...it's not like she still has slaves in the slave house.

I've been called a cracka, honky, whitie, and white bread...I'm not even remotely offended.


Let it go people...


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

She was honest about it at least, more than be said about our Government Officials.
I don't choose to use derogatory words to describe any race, including my own. Still it is a form of free speech and I don't want anyone telling me what I can and can't say. FN of course has a right to choose who works for them. Was never a fan of PD, as a southerner she has the most fake sounding 'y'all' I have ever heard and I found the constant use of it annoying.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I don't know who she is, I don't have TV. Does she live in a Cracker Box?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Laura said:


> Does she live in a Cracker Box?


Now that is an interesting comment... it could be looked at as you are offended by her using the *N* word so you choose to insult her with the *C* word. I'm looking forward to seeing the responses to that.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I don't get offended by stuff people said 15 years ago and I don't play by PC rules. I do, however like wordplay. 

Cracker box houses. We say it all the time to describe certain type of housing. I wonder where it originated? I bet they're not made of glass.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I enjoy Food Network, except for Paula Deen. She has always seemed phony to me and I change the channel if she is on. I seriously doubt this was a one time incident 15 years ago. To those that say who cares what she said 15 years ago - apparently Food Network does, and I agree with them. It's more than what she said; it's about the attitude behind it.


----------



## Yldrosie (Jan 28, 2006)

If she is so terrible, so is every rapper and 90% of the blacks who use the word one hundred times a day. What ever happened to free speech? And sticks and stones?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Laura said:


> I don't get offended by stuff people said 15 years ago and I don't play by PC rules. I do, however like wordplay.
> 
> Cracker box houses. We say it all the time to describe certain type of housing. I wonder where it originated? I bet they're not made of glass.


 
They better be Butter in them crackers.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Cracker Box House is an old expression. My mom used it to describe a small wooden home, what i call a cottage or bungalow.
I did find this.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

She needs a better attorney. Anyone who grew up in the South and is over the age of 50 has used the N word hundreds of times. That was part of the culture while Northerners were using all sorts of racial epithets covering just about every group. Going into a deposition with discrimination as a theme, either she or her lawyer were STUPID to even answer the question as posed. 

I have no idea if she is a witch or not, but the media and Food Network are on a witch hunt that is over-the-top. Dear President Bush 1, did you ever use the N word? Dear Martin Luther King, who we just resurrected. Did you ever use the N word? I nominate that N-word now refer to News reporter rather than race.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MJsLady said:


> Cracker Box House is an old expression. My mom used it to describe a small wooden home, what i call a cottage or bungalow.
> I did find this.


 Ya know, that does sound like her house. It's on a canal that goes out to the Bay,her Hubby is a boat captian.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

GarlicGirl said:


> I enjoy Food Network, except for Paula Deen. She has always seemed phony to me and I change the channel if she is on. I seriously doubt this was a one time incident 15 years ago. To those that say who cares what she said 15 years ago - apparently Food Network does, and I agree with them. It's more than what she said; it's about the attitude behind it.


I guess you, like most non whites cannot let the past go...I am chastised everyday for my ancestors past, and just because I'm white I'm automatically labeled a racist...if I don't like Obama, I'm a racist.

There is such a thing as reverse racism, and it's very alive today. Wanna not be seen as a color? Then let the past go...it only makes people dislike a certain race even more.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Harry Chickpea said:


> She needs a better attorney. Anyone who grew up in the South and is over the age of 50 has used the N word hundreds of times. That was part of the culture while Northerners were using all sorts of racial epithets covering just about every group. Going into a deposition with discrimination as a theme, either she or her lawyer were STUPID to even answer the question as posed.
> 
> I have no idea if she is a witch or not, but the media and Food Network are on a witch hunt that is over-the-top. Dear President Bush 1, did you ever use the N word? Dear Martin Luther King, who we just resurrected. Did you ever use the N word? I nominate that N-word now refer to News reporter rather than race.


 Round these parts, it has nothing to do with color. It's about attitude and kinda like saying someone's "trailer trash" without being insulting to people that live in trailers. Bums, lowlife , that kinda thing.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Yldrosie said:


> If she is so terrible, so is every rapper and 90% of the blacks who use the word one hundred times a day. What ever happened to free speech? And sticks and stones?


You know it's ok for another black to use the n word to another black person.

It's such an offensive word which is kept alive by the very race who hates it...but only if it is spoken from a white mouth.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Harry Chickpea said:


> She needs a better attorney.  Anyone who grew up in the South and is over the age of 50 has used the N word hundreds of times. That was part of the culture while Northerners were using all sorts of racial epithets covering just about every group. Going into a deposition with discrimination as a theme, either she or her lawyer were STUPID to even answer the question as posed.
> 
> I have no idea if she is a witch or not, but the media and Food Network are on a witch hunt that is over-the-top. Dear President Bush 1, did you ever use the N word? Dear Martin Luther King, who we just resurrected. Did you ever use the N word? I nominate that N-word now refer to News reporter rather than race.


Wife's grand parents used the word in the hospital describing the black nurse, and it wasn't even said behind her back. We all laughed about it and rolled our eyes at the nurse...even she smiled.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I have lived in mobilehomes (fancy word for trailer) that are much nicer than most folks homes, my current cottage included!

The past is the past. I am not responsible for slavery. Most of my ancestors were not even here then. I do remember in the 70s being called a nazi because I am German born. I just walked away from the ignoramuses. Even as a child I realized other peoples words were other peoples problems not mine. Again more offense is taken that is ever given out.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.npr.org/assets/blogs/codeswitch/pauladeentestimony.pdf

That is a link to the deposition. 
Context is essential, the context of the conversations and the kinds of relationships you might have. SO, Spouse, Sons, managers, co-workers, good friends, family. What you might say with one person, you won't say it the same way to another because you trust that your intent will be understood, within that context.

I was surprised they (the attorneys) could only come up with her saying three bad words in 10-20 years. I doubt any of you could come out any better--or myself.

The deposition is horrifically long, boring, and it was a witch hunt. Judge for yourself.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I'm old enough to remember growing up in an area where public bathrooms, schools, churches, restaurants were segregated for whites and "********". As a kid I remember adults standing up in a church meeting and one saying something along the lines of, "If you let N*****s in this church me and my family are leaving." As a kid, I was taught, "eeny, meany, miney, mo, catch a N***** by the toe." Now they catch tiger toes, but not in the racist world i was born into. 

Was I a junior racist? Yep. But I grew up, got a little smarter, and left those beliefs behind a long time ago. i think it would be wrong for someone to ruin my career because I grew up in a time and place that I now know to be wrong in every way.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

CesumPec, I grew up in a house like yours, and my father was just like Archie Bunker (the character). I agree with your post.

It would be terrible to ruin a career because someone grew up in another time and place which is all wrong now. How can someone know what the future holds in terms of being PC. Being PC didn't even exist regarding these things back 60 years ago. People just spoke their minds.

In another 10 years, there will be 'new PC rules', and if you violate them before they even exist, you'll be prosecuted, then a person must be able to see the future, or not talk at all. (all of which is not possible)

Adding this: In the deposition they even asked which bathrooms were used by certain employees--what were they getting at? Maybe--the black's used some bathrooms while white's used others? It was a ridiculous line of questioning.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I remember the eeny meeny. As well as what brazil nuts were called


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

I don' see what all the fuss is about. Why would anyone care what someone calls you? As a Cajun I have been called every name under the sun. Never bothered me once.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Mildly interesting story, although trivial in the grand scheme of things in life. Reminds me of sportscasters in the past like Howard Cosell and others that were fired for saying something that is now "verboten".
The funny thing is, growing up in the South (and white), your perspective is different from the rest of the country and so are the feelings of blacks who did as well, at least if you ever had seized the opportunity to sit down and have an honest conversation.

The one common theme you'll hear repeated by those that grew up in the South in that era, and lived to see it change, is this.
"As ugly as it was, at least it was blatant, honest, in-your-face, and in the open."

You knew exactly where someone stood, right or wrong, and knew exactly what you were dealing with. Not so much when they went elsewhere and ran into invisible barriers and could never be sure of why.
That isn't an excuse or a defense, just a truthful observation.
If you want to punish someone for their sins, fine. But if your intent or even if it's UNintentional - if you end up driving the truth underground, you haven't done anyone any good.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Double post


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it was the movie Rush Hour, with Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker, where Jackie is told by Chris "just play it cool and do exactly what I do" when they walk into a bar in a black part of town...... 

Chris walks up to the bartender and says "What's up my N-----?" and the bartender smiles and nods, and Chris walks past him into the back room.

Jackie, having been told to follow Chris' lead, also walks up to the bartender, smiles and says "What's up my N-----?", to which the bartender loses his marbles, yelling "WHAT DID YOU JUST SAY?!?!" and starts fighting with Jackie over the racial slur he had just unknowingly uttered.

I remember watching that scene and laughing so hard I thought I was going to pass out. It's well known that it's okay for members of the black community to call each other the N-word, but if anyone from any other race uses it, they're racist and deserve to be burned at the stake.

I'm of the opinion that it's either racist and shouldn't be used by anyone, regardless of color, or it should be accepted as an acceptable word to use :shrug:. You really can't have it both ways IMHO, and it makes the black community look downright hypocritical for saying that it's okay for them to use it with each other, but not for anyone else to use it.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I'm 55 and I've never said the N word. I never let the White Trash branch of the family use the word around my kids either.

We west coasters seem to be more comfortable with our racially mixed cultures of the Pacific Rim. At least within my family and friends, and those of my children. We poke fun at our stereotypes with each other, aiming at ourselves first. Bring on the Irish Catholic, Dumb Blonde jokes! We have balut accidents at family reunions. The last white boy born in our family just turned 50. Although he's retired Air Force, he kept his nickname Wonder Bread.

Instead of kneejerk choice of being offended all the time by everything, people need to explore the roots of their shame. Likewise, why do some need to use words to shame others and convey hate? 

Haters gonna hate. Some of us are gonna laugh at them and take away their power.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

She and the co owners of her restaurant are being sued for sexual and racial harassment. The suit is ongoing who knows how it will come out? It does appears that there is some truth to the allegations from what I have read but again they are allegations only. 

Evidently the Food Network made a decision that if she tolerated her co owners doing the things they are accused of doing wrong and she was accused of making recent racist comments herself that was enough for them. Ms . Dean has only acknowledged/admitted using the N word decades ago. She acknowledged the co owners doing things like telling racist jokes and looking at porn in front of female employees at work. She seemed to think there was nothing wrong with doing those things. 

It is never ok for me as a older Caucasian male to use the N word. Never mind what young blacks do when they are speaking to other young blacks. 

Also not ok to call a Hispanic a *****, an Italian a Whop, a German a Nazi , someone from Poland a polock, a native American an *****/*******, a Caucasian a ******* , cracker or refer to the Jewish man as the Jew boy. Never ok to use a derogatory name. 

There is no reason to have to refer to someone by any slang words/ derogatory names. If you need to refer to someone say the gentleman in the color- white, yellow, black, red - shirt /jacket. The lady with the color top/skirt. It is not really that hard to do.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

MJsLady said:


> I really don't care. I never paid her much attention. FN can let her go, she has money enough that will not affect her in the least.
> Time to move on to the next spectacle.


Ironic that we can feel so nonchalant, when it's others, who are being punished, for using their 1st Amendment rights.

How will you feel when they come after yours?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

100% lame, PC witch (looks notwithstanding  ) hunt.

Just goes to show, that under no circumstance, will your employer, ever cover your back.

Maybe they wanted to get rid of her anyway.

Hopefully, she will be like Don Imus, get fired over nothing and then win a $30 million breach-of-contract lawsuit.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Has the Food Network actually fired her? Been too busy the last few days to keep up with this.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

To be truthful, I never watched her. Never once, so I can't form an opinion of her cooking skills or social skills.

Oh well, bless her pea picking little heart for what ever she might have said!


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

MJsLady said:


> I remember the eeny meeny. As well as what brazil nuts were called


And what we called slingshots when we were kids.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SteveD(TX) said:


> And what we called slingshots when we were kids.


The others were common when I was a kid, not a second thought given to the names used.

Now,, sling shot I don't know...


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> The others were common when I was a kid, not a second thought given to the names used.
> 
> Now,, sling shot I don't know...


Did you ever break the stick off a bottle rocket and light it?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Yldrosie said:


> If she is so terrible, so is every rapper and 90% of the blacks who use the word one hundred times a day. What ever happened to free speech? And sticks and stones?


 
Just be careful with that rap music! It's a white folks trap!!!! If you must listen to it and sing along make sure to stop singing during certain words. You may only sing the whole song if your black:nanner:


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I think you misunderstand. I think it is a big show over nothing. 
Then again personally I think while sexual harassment maybe ground for a suit, race discrimination should not be. Businesses and persons who hire should be free to hire whom they choose with no gov interference. Regardless of sex or orientation or race or how many toes they have on each foot. The gov spends to much time and too much money telling us what we should be doing. Other than making sure the person is a legal citizen of the USA the gov should be out of the business of bossing around business. 


As far as race is concerned, all sides should stop trying to demonize the others with law suits and pc garbage that infringe on the right to say what we choose. If YOU (general not specific) find it offensive, then walk away and frequent another establishment. No one forces a person to work where they are easily and often feeling offended. 




plowjockey said:


> Ironic that we can feel so nonchalant, when it's others, who are being punished, for using their 1st Amendment rights.
> 
> How will you feel when they come after yours?


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

The woman suing PD and partners was a _manager_ of the restaurant. Those who did the hiring couldn't have been too racist.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Let the witch hunts begin. Start off with politicians. Then celebrities. Then sports stars. Then, work our way down to us peasants.

The questions would be, have you ever, in this life, ever said anything to anyone that might be considered a racial slur? a sexual slur? a political slur? a slur in general or specific about anyone not yourself. Have you said it to others? Have you said it to yourself (alone). Have you never even 'thought' derogatory thoughts?

If not, congratulations. You can stand right beside Jesus as a perfect human being.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

texican said:


> Let the witch hunts begin. Start off with politicians. Then celebrities. Then sports stars. Then, work our way down to us peasants.
> 
> The questions would be, have you ever, in this life, ever said anything to anyone that might be considered a racial slur? a sexual slur? a political slur? a slur in general or specific about anyone not yourself. Have you said it to others? Have you said it to yourself (alone). Have you never even 'thought' derogatory thoughts?
> 
> If not, congratulations. You can stand right beside Jesus as a perfect human being.


:goodjob:
Boy, that's going to be a *real short line.*


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Raymond James said:


> She acknowledged the co owners doing things like telling racist jokes and looking at porn in front of female employees at work. She seemed to think there was nothing wrong with doing those things.


That is a mis-characterization. She was asked: So it's okay sometimes to look a pornography in a work place in the presence of other employees?
Her answer was: No.

The main company, her and her brother Bubba owned, owned HER restaurant, HIS restaurant, and everything she did for books and filming her cooking.
The accused is her brother, not her.
I believe it was on a work computer, at his restaurant with him pulling up an email.
She doesn't get her email, she says.
She did not have all the authority when it came to HIS restaurant or HIS behavior.
She was not there when it happened so she has no idea what happened but doesn't believe her brother would do such a thing to an employee.
(it was very long to read--correct me if I'm wrong)
The attorney's for the plaintiff are attempting to blame Paula Deen (and the main company owning both hers and his restaurants), so they have to go after anything she had money involved in--for a bigger settlement.

Also, just because someone said something racially prejudicial --twenty years ago--why is that even brought up? Just for dirt. Why ask where she lived for her entire life? Just for dirt. Why ask about which bathrooms were used and by whom? Just dirt. Why ask how her business is tied to her brother's business? For a big settlement.

The case probably should be against Bubba and not her--but she is more fun to bash in the media. It's being made out that it is about racism by her, but, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> She needs a better attorney. Anyone who grew up in the South and is over the age of 50 has used the N word hundreds of times.
> 
> .


No, this generalization of people over 60 using that word if growing up in the South is not true.

At least not where I grew up, and I refuse to be painted with your brush. 
Sorry the people you seemed to know that made you have that assumption were like that.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> No, this generalization of people over 60 using that word if growing up in the South is not true.
> 
> At least not where I grew up, and I refuse to be painted with your brush.
> Sorry the people you seemed to know that made you have that assumption were like that.


You never read Huckleberry Finn or Tom Sawyer?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I read it, I did not read them out loud.

Trying that is just wiggling to make a point stick when it's a bad point.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> I read it, I did not read them out loud.
> 
> Trying that is just wiggling to make a point stick when it's a bad point.


How are people to become 'educated' as to the PC rules, if they don't at sometime in their life, DISCUSS IT, out loud?

Wouldn't a better discussion out loud be, what do you think of using the n-word? Do you think it is appropriate in the workplace? Do you think it is appropriate to use at home in educating your children? 
How can anyone be informed about using words, appropriately, if they never say them, or discuss them. They can't.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The N word and GD is something I never say and cringe when I hear it. I might have a very potty mouth, being around mechanics, truck drivers ect. But my father was rasist, he said it all the time , and he worked in Detroit, now he's over it. He also used to call us kids- names. I do belive it's part of an age thing and it was considered "normal" for the time. People grow up,they change,they mellow, the get over being mad and some even get over being a victim.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Raymond James said:


> She and the co owners of her restaurant are being sued for sexual and racial harassment. The suit is ongoing who knows how it will come out? It does appears that there is some truth to the allegations from what I have read but again they are allegations only.
> 
> Evidently the Food Network made a decision that if she tolerated her co owners doing the things they are accused of doing wrong and she was accused of making recent racist comments herself that was enough for them. Ms . Dean has only acknowledged/admitted using the N word decades ago. She acknowledged the co owners doing things like telling racist jokes and looking at porn in front of female employees at work. She seemed to think there was nothing wrong with doing those things.
> 
> ...


So, if you were a Cop , how would you describe a person of intrest, a BOLO?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Ironic that we can feel so nonchalant, when it's others, who are being punished, for using their 1st Amendment rights.
> 
> How will you feel when they come after yours?


The 1st amendment has nothing to do with this whatsoever.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

She's an Obama supporter...does anyone who said they don't care what she said 15 years ago want to change their answer?

http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/21/n-word-user-paula-deen-is-an-obama-supporter/


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't care who she supports. She has the freedom to say what she wants. I have the freedom NOT to listen or care what she says.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

jtbrandt said:


> She's an Obama supporter...does anyone who said they don't care what she said 15 years ago want to change their answer?
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/21/n-word-user-paula-deen-is-an-obama-supporter/


Well, OK, so she's dumb, she can still cook.Why the need for people to take something away from others. Kinda like Obamas "Special Olympics" statement. He's double dumb and look where it's got him.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

jtbrandt said:


> The 1st amendment has nothing to do with this whatsoever.



Ok please tell what it is about. We are all ears.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> I read it, I did not read them out loud.
> 
> Trying that is just wiggling to make a point stick when it's a bad point.


Nope, I'm not trying to make someone else's point stick. I don't particularly like using absolutes across a wide population. I'm just ...welll...curious about your assertion. I've used the word as an adult in a college class to discuss those books and I've used it since to discuss if those books should be banned from or edited for a public library. My then young daughter and I discussed the history and reasons why it is a vile word. I've used it to tell my MIL (the woman is not from the south) that if she said N****** or any of her other racist comments one more time in front of my daughter, I would no longer allow visits. I've used it to discuss a poker game I used to play in where I was often the only pale face and all the other players routinely called each other N. 

See, lots of ligit adult uses of the word. 

I'm not found of saying "N-word" because it makes me think of the childish fears of saying Lord Voldemort. It is silly IMO to be afraid of a word.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> How are people to become 'educated' as to the PC rules, if they don't at sometime in their life, DISCUSS IT, out loud?
> 
> Wouldn't a better discussion out loud be, what do you think of using the n-word? Do you think it is appropriate in the workplace? Do you think it is appropriate to use at home in educating your children?
> How can anyone be informed about using words, appropriately, if they never say them, or discuss them. They can't.


 The only way for it to be productive would be to discuss it with persons hurt by the words' use. That's why I don't use the N word. We were able to have the discussion during our childhoods without me saying The Word. Also discussed was the difference in meaning in their usage of the ending, "a" or "er."

I've used other culturally and racially insensitive words, many which are not permissible on this site, when speaking to legislative committees. Yes, it makes some people flinch, others display shame but the results are opposite of how the words are usually meant when used. I take away their power to hurt and divide, which is a favorite political tactic, and get positive results for my community. I even have those who would be offended by the words shake my hand and thank me for my presentations.

Can't really come up with a good offensive slur for me. Strawberry blonde, middle-age, Irish Catholic lady. Don't care if you call me a B, and White Trash doesn't apply.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> Ok please tell what it is about. We are all ears.


the 1st amendment limits the gov't, not the people. A newspaper doesn't have to print anything I say because it is a private enterprise that can censor me all it wants. But the gov't can't prohibit me from publishing my own newspaper. 

Same with 2nd amend. You can prohibit me from entering your home with a gun, but the gov't can not.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

jtbrandt said:


> The 1st amendment has nothing to do with this whatsoever.





CesumPec said:


> the 1st amendment limits the gov't, not the people. A newspaper doesn't have to print anything I say because it is a private enterprise that can censor me all it wants. But the gov't can't prohibit me from publishing my own newspaper.
> 
> Same with 2nd amend. You can prohibit me from entering your home with a gun, but the gov't can not.


It's truly amazing to realize how many people don't know that.





jtbrandt said:


> She's an Obama supporter...does anyone who said they don't care what she said 15 years ago want to change their answer?
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2013/06/21/n-word-user-paula-deen-is-an-obama-supporter/


I would hope not. One's knowledge and support of our Constitution shouldn't be affected by who someone else voted for. It might *explain* their vote, but it shouldn't change one's own internal principles.

Of course, you might have been asking to see who was void of a foundation of principles.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Laura said:


> The only way for it to be productive would be to discuss it with persons hurt by the words' use.


nope. 

Imagine all of us sitting in a room having this same discussion. Assuming none of us are black, would you demand the discussion be stopped until we could find a black person?


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

plowjockey said:


> Ok please tell what it is about. We are all ears.


It's pretty obvious what it's about, but apparently it isn't quite as obvious to some what it isn't about...and that's the 1st amendment.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I would hope not. One's knowledge and support of our Constitution shouldn't be affected by who someone else voted for. It might explain their vote, but it shouldn't change one's own internal principles.


I agree (although I don't understand the constitution reference in regards to this story) but that's often not how things work in politics. My question was mostly facetious but I strongly suspect that many people here, had they known this information before, would have reacted differently to the story.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> No, this generalization of people over 60 using that word if growing up in the South is not true.
> 
> At least not where I grew up, and I refuse to be painted with your brush.
> Sorry the people you seemed to know that made you have that assumption were like that.


I am 56 years old, grew up in Austin, Texas. That word was never spoken or heard in our home. It wasn't okay then and it isn't now. I first heard it at school, where the children referred to brown bread as N-bread. I went home and asked my mother what it meant. She let me know in no uncertain terms it was derogatory and wrong. My grandparents felt the same way. 

So, yes it surprises me. Was she up front and honest about her use of the word? Maybe. And maybe she has uttered it enough and around enough people to realize she needs to be honest.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Heard it and used it growing up. Never thought much about it then or now. Food Network seems to be trying to get rid of the older people who got them where they are. I don't watch it anymore but my wife says they are bringing on more younger cooks and seem to be pandering more to gays.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> The case probably should be against Bubba and not her--but she is more fun to bash in the media.


Deeper pockets, too, I'll bet.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> I guess you, like most non whites cannot let the past go...I am chastised everyday for my ancestors past, and just because I'm white I'm automatically labeled a racist...if I don't like Obama, I'm a racist.
> 
> There is such a thing as reverse racism, and it's very alive today. Wanna not be seen as a color? Then let the past go...it only makes people dislike a certain race even more.


This has nothing to do with the past or reverse racism. It has to do with a lawsuit and how Paula has handled it. I think cancelling the Today show was a huge mistake. And saying she was issuing an apology video that didn't appear for hours didn't help. I personally don't have a horse in this race. My point was that Food Network has every right to not renew her contract. It's very possible that if she had talked about this publicly right away there might have been a different result.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Paula Deen is in panic mode because she recognizes the inevitable loss of her notoriety due to the cancellation of her network television show. The Food Network holds the key to the life she treasures. Not for the financial reward it provides, since she wants for nothing material, but it is her vehicle for being recognized, talked about and to be a celebrity in a country where celebrities are worshiped. No one would argue it is the networks' privilege to renew a celebrity's contract or not, whatever the reason. So, Paula should be searching for a way to entice the network into offering her a new contract. If I had Paula's ear my advice would be simple. Contact Jessie Jackson or Al Sharpton and immediately begin receiving one on one diversity training from whichever one takes your call. After the counseling is complete you will be instructed where, when and how to fall on your sword. Once the large check you wrote to the Rainbow Coalition clears the bank, phone calls will be made to the Food Network and voila' the board room attitude toward Paula will soften and the vice president in charge of programming will tell us about growth and second chances. Come September when the new season begins, the all new and improved Paula Deen Show will be on the schedule.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Interesting that Food Network is the entity that will not renew her contract instead of Scripps, which owns both the Food Network and the Cooking Channel. She could still show up on Cooking Channel.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I bet FN will welcome her back when she has made the appropriate apology. Till then they are both using it for all the sensationalism they can get out of it. Its show biz, no publicity is bad publicity.

As Far as slinging stones at PD all I can think of is, let the person who hasnt somewhere at some time in their life done the same or worse throw the 1st stone.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> No, this generalization of people over 60 using that word if growing up in the South is not true.
> 
> At least not where I grew up, and I refuse to be painted with your brush.
> Sorry the people you seemed to know that made you have that assumption were like that.


First, you took my statement out of context. I grew up in the north and the racial epithets there were fully as strong as any in the south. My point was that cultural norms of the times were different. Second, if you are saying you never read Tom Sawyer out loud or ever said the N word, you are being disingenuous to the point of unbelievability. Personally, I never used the word south when growing up. I also owned the Brooklyn Bridge. Prove the negative.

If you modified your claim to say that it was not part of the _common_ language within certain class groups, I might go along with that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Forget it, the conversation on whether I am believed or not is not worth the air space. Enjoy your disbelief, I do not care.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> First, you took my statement out of context. I grew up in the north and the racial epithets there were fully as strong as any in the south. My point was that cultural norms of the times were different. Second, if you are saying you never read Tom Sawyer out loud or ever said the N word, you are being disingenuous to the point of unbelievability. Personally, I never used the word south when growing up. I also owned the Brooklyn Bridge. Prove the negative.
> 
> If you modified your claim to say that it was not part of the _common_ language within certain class groups, I might go along with that.


It's not disingenuous of Angie at all. I know her and have no doubt she's never used the N word. 

As a matter of fact, neither have I. Ever in my entire life, _ever_; and both my parents and grandparents were terribly racist. 

Some of us just happen to have grown up (even as a child) with a sense of how racism and prejudice is wrong and hurtful-- in spite of what we may have seen, heard or were taught. Why in the world would it be so unbelievable to think someone has never spoken or acted racist?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

where I want to said:


> I have never seen her other than on a short segement on some morning news show. But she has never appeared genuine in any of those.


Have not read all the post that follow but I have always said that she is a phony as her accent. I have watched her show in the beginning and thought she was the biggest joke on TV. I don't know about what she did or did not say but it does not bother me in the least that she will be gone.

Nancy


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Yes it will cost her a settlement in addition to her cable show, however her website is still configured as it always has been promoting the Lady and Sons and other restaurants of hers and Harrah's casino in Tunica and others are planning on keeping her casino chain of buffets open according to Memphis news station.

The cable show was merely one of many marketing vehicles for her cookbooks and cookware and she has made her fortune.

This may very well end up no different than the Chic Fillet PC based issue last year especially with comedians already joking that the word she used was actually "No fat".

If Chris Rock or George Wallace, who has used his name connection to the former Alabama governor for laughs , refer to that joke and the issue without negativity, her sales will undoubtedly rise.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

The double standard is what gets me. We all know and most agree that you don't use slurs against blacks, Mexicans, Muslims, gays etc. But it's perfectly acceptable and often encouraged to use them against Christians, groups like the tea party, and whites. Even in this thread the white trash was used.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ahhhh the magic N word appears again.

One day, we were all sitting on break, and he comes out of the hotel, mad as snot at the boss, who was white. 
He kept calling the boss, the 'N' word.....
Finally in the middle of his very angry tirade I asked him
"Dude, _____ is white, why do you keep calling him the "N" word?

He looked at me like a 3rd eye sprouted.
He was silent.
I repeated my question.

He asked "are you serious".
I said "yeah, I don't get it. I thought that word was a disgusting word that white folks used to demean and belittle black folks. 
It was a hateful, hurtful word, so why are YOU calling _____ that name?"

He stammered....
Then he just started laughing.
He sat down next to me, and said "you really are serious".
I said "Kenny......yes....I am serious....I truly do not understand.....splain it to me".

To this point people were running for the door to get away from this conversation. 
You wana talk about uncomfortable people.....

Kenny tried to explain it to me, but the more he talked, the more what he was saying didn't make any sense to either of us. 
Finally he just started laughing and said "Laura, you just made my day".
And that was that.

Personally, when I hear something that doesn't make sense......I ask.

This PD thing?
Her ratings suck. She is a 66 year old white southern woman.
The N word was BOUND to come out of her mouth sometime.
Instead of putting the old cow to pasture, FN chose to let her look like a toad, and make themselves look like heros (and attract more black folks to watch their programming).

We are humans.
We love controversy, we love divisions, we love gossip, we love to perpetuate hate.
We were born with it.
And if we don't fight it tooth and nail, is controls us.
Jus sayin


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

> This PD thing?
> Her ratings suck. She is a 66 year old white southern woman.
> The N word was BOUND to come out of her mouth sometime.
> Instead of putting the old cow to pasture, FN chose to let her look like a toad, and make themselves look like heroes (and attract more black folks to watch their programming).


Best summation so far.
Besides which FN is moving to more "healthy (ie what ever the fad is now) eating style shows. I used to really be into them but they just keep putting up strange shows I have no interest in.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I bet FN is loving the controversy, and the hopefully the potential new viewers. I bet PD's restaurants are swelling with supportive customers too. Win-win.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

We worship our celebrities, but will gladly lynch them, in a heartbeat. It's all about entertainment, after all.

Although we'll never see it in, our dishonest, sickening, PC world, when asked if she had ever used the "N" word, her correct responses should have been...

"I'm a 66 year old, white woman, from the south, what do you think?"

It would have been more honest than a lame, fake, corporate apology, which in the end, never keeps your job..

Don Imus should have done the same thing. 

Tracy Morgan should have done the same thing (he's black, but "offended" gays)

Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

MJsLady said:


> Best summation so far.
> Besides which FN is moving to more "healthy (ie what ever the fad is now) eating style shows. I used to really be into them but they just keep putting up strange shows I have no interest in.


Agree 100%. We see this over and over where a business will become successful and then change their business model and it seldom works. I never much liked Deen but, just like Emeril and Alton Brown, you could make one of her recipes and it was always good. They cooked food many of us grew up on. I don't need someone to show me a cute way to cut up cherry tomatoes to put on top of my arugula salad.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I read the guy she called the "N" word was a black man who put a gun to her head in 1986. I would have called him that and more before I killed him if possible. Having said that, few tv or movie celebrities are really the nice people you think they are.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> my father was just like Archie Bunker (the character).


It sounds like you had a pretty good man for a father. While Archie may not have been "politically correct" in todays world, he had a lot of great qualities too. His patience with meathead was incredible! I would never have tolerated being insulted by a grown man who was eating my food, living in my home like Archie did. Archie worked long hours at a job he despised and supported his family, took care of his wife and idiot child. All he asked in return was a little piece and quiet, and a meal when he got home. What he got was constant ridicule and belittlement instead.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

She's a shill for a diabetes drug manufacturer and hawks food that does nothing but promote diabetes (and heart disease and stroke and ... ).

Food Network should have fired her the minute her paid association with a pharmaceutical company became public.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It sounds like you had a pretty good man for a father. While Archie may not have been "politically correct" in todays world, he had a lot of great qualities too. His patience with meathead was incredible! I would never have tolerated being insulted by a grown man who was eating my food, living in my home like Archie did. Archie worked long hours at a job he despised and supported his family, took care of his wife and idiot child. All he asked in return was a little piece and quiet, and a meal when he got home. What he got was constant ridicule and belittlement instead.


Aside from my father's bigotry and patriarchal attitudes, I kept him out of jail for threatening my life and the beatings--my mistake, though I was just a kid.

The idea that Archie Bunker was a good man, I don't see it--he constantly ridiculed others and belittled them--that is what made it entertainment. The idea you have that he was a good man only says something about you.

Did you actually mean to say 'PIECE and quiet', or did you mean to say the more politically correct "PEACE and quiet"???
Attorney: Have you ever typed out PIECE when replying to a forum meaning a piece of ___?
Yvonne's Hubby: Yes
:nono:

to the posters that don't like Paula Dean--is there enough hatred in your heart that you think they should be prosecuted for something completely irrelevant to your hatred? I don't think so.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> to the posters that don't like Paula Dean--is there enough hatred in your heart that you think they should be prosecuted for something completely irrelevant to your hatred? I don't think so.


Eh, I don't hate her. I never liked her food and I was very disappointed in FN for not canning her or at least issuing a statement when she finally admitted her diabetes and revealed her financial relationship with a major manufacturer of diabetes drugs.

And I think this whole thing was just an excuse to do what they should have then.

Her food is extremely unhealthy, her attitudes, not that much better, her ethics questionable, and she's wealthy enough to take it. Time for FN to move on.

Now Trish Yearwood, I like. Not crazy about all her food, but she's doing it right. IMO.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> It sounds like you had a pretty good man for a father. While Archie may not have been "politically correct" in todays world, he had a lot of great qualities too. His patience with meathead was incredible! I would never have tolerated being insulted by a grown man who was eating my food, living in my home like Archie did. Archie worked long hours at a job he despised and supported his family, took care of his wife and idiot child. All he asked in return was a little piece and quiet, and a meal when he got home. What he got was constant ridicule and belittlement instead.


"Archie Bunker" , by his own words, did more to exposed blatant bigotry in America, than any other show in television history, IMO. All those, he constantly lambasted, did not work hard to make a living and a life, also?

His character absolutely did portray, that he was human, also.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Whatever happened to that Jamie guy, I liked to watch him cook, he'd get stuff out of the garden,sometimes even cook on his wood cookstove.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, Jamie Oliver rocks! Such a good, good cook---basic homestyle food, yet so sophisticated and he understood healthy food doesn't have to mean tasteless.

I think he really hacked his American audience off by advocating against processed foods and lousy ick in the school systems. People just didn't like him speaking openly about their, um, eating habits.

I think he now works primarily in Europe where they don't have the same kinds of issues with, um, processed food addiction and Corporatized Food that we Americans have. He's free to state his mind there.

I miss him.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Laura said:


> I'm 55 and I've never said the N word. I never let the White Trash branch of the family use the word around my kids either.
> 
> .


Uh, shouldn't you say WT instead? It is not insulting to call someone trash if the person is white. Would you refer to some people as Black Trash? Actually, if one were to bother to look at the actual meaning of words, it is so much worse. The famous "N" word basically is a vernacular derivative of the Latin word for black. It defines a color, or in this case, someone of color. Now Trash is something entirely different. While we are at it, how about TT, and RN, C, H, and a number of insults that can be safely addressed to people of no color.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Tabitha said:


> Uh, shouldn't you say WT instead? It is not insulting to call someone trash if the person is white. Would you refer to some people as Black Trash? Actually, if one were to bother to look at the actual meaning of words, it is so much worse. The famous "N" word basically is a vernacular derivative of the Latin word for black. It defines a color, or in this case, someone of color. Now Trash is something entirely different. While we are at it, how about TT, and RN, C, H, and a number of insults that can be safely addressed to people of no color.


Soon you won't be able to refer to the black race as anything...everything will offend them. We will just have to call them "those people who had ancestors that came from Africa".


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

wannabechef said:


> "those people who had ancestors that came from Africa".


Isn't that everyone? 

And what do you mean by "those people"? :nono:








This has been a test of the emergency PC genuflecting network. Had there been an actual PC emergency, we would be filming your apology now and calling Jessie for forgiveness. Finger wagging withdrawn.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

How can some of you say "so and so is a good cook" have you ever eaten their food? I mean, they may have good recipes but there is an art to cooking that not everyone has. My wife could take a lot of good recipes and ruin them. haha :lookout:


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

This is all about someone trying to hit the jackpot. It's rather disgusting actually but in the current climate screaming racism is one of the biggest levers available.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

wannabechef said:


> Soon you won't be able to refer to the black race as anything...everything will offend them. We will just have to call them "those people who had ancestors that came from Africa".


Somehow, I don't they are going to buy that one, either.


----------



## Abandoned Barns (Dec 25, 2012)

plowjockey said:


> "Archie Bunker" , by his own words, did more to exposed blatant bigotry in America, than any other show in television history, IMO. All those, he constantly lambasted, did not work hard to make a living and a life, also?
> 
> His character absolutely did portray, that he was human, also.


I personally never cared for "All in the Family" (that woman's voice was like nails on a chalkboard to me growing up), but what I always could appreciate about it was that it was a genuine reflection of the times. Archie Bunker (and George Jefferson for that matter) were both bigoted men, but they each had a saving grace about them which always shown through in the end. It was the disodence of that "internal grace" in conflict with their own cultural schemas which really was the foundation of the entire show. I think each of these men represented a very large cross section of where many Americans were at that period in history. In short it was art reflecting life.

I live in the South (South Carolina) and it neither shames me nor gives me pride to say that racism (in the form of both white against black and black against white) is still a very real thing here. I hear this (the word that shall not be mentioned) several times a day along with several slurs for whites (*******, WT, cracker etc.). It's funny, because the laws changed, but the people never really did. There's still distrust on both sides and folks behavior reflects that. Segregation is gone, but we still segregate ourselves. We have black churches and white churches, black bars and white bars, we even have two convienience stores, with the exact same name, literally next to one and other, one used mostly by black the other mostly by whites. There used to be a train track through the middle of town that divided into the East (White) and West (Black). It's been years since the train has come through here and the tracks have been removed, but we still have a black side of town and a white side of town invisibly seperated by the memory of where those tracks used to be. 

What gets me is that when I go to the other side of town (and of course I can, things are better then they were 50 years ago) I don't see people from the Cosby Show, or Fresh Prince from Bell Air, I see largly images of what the word in question here generally congers - street thugs, with half their drawers hanging out, looking at me like they want to kill me and eat me. A lot of able bodied folks sitting on thier front pourches during the work day and a high incidence of crime, drugs and vandilism. Now I know what that sounds like and I know I'm about to be filleted for saying this, but those stereotypes don't just appear from nowhere. Someone somewhere is supporting them. I can't deny the way things are nor my experience or what I see everyday. Around here racism is a way of life and necessary for survival. It's just the way it is.

Now when I look at the TV and see some silliness about Paula Dean getting fired for saying a word that I hear every day, but the number one billboard Country songs begins "Red-Red-Red-Red-Red-Red-Red-Red-Red-*******!" I think what gives. When I look at the TV and see programs portraying Black folks in no kind of way that I ever see around here, I feel lied to (as if they expect life to reflect art). When I'm told that differentiating folks based on their color is cool when we call it "affirmitive action" but not cool when we call it "racial profiling" I kind of think I'm being hoodwinked. 

I don't know, (and I'm sure that if I won't be filleted for what I've already said I'll be so for this) but I kind of think that in this day and age racism actually benifits black people, because as long as racism is around the appology for racism will also be around. I havent heard of lynching for many many years, but as long as there are still stories like the evil Paula Deen, deep frying kittens and using the N word, we will also have to have affirimative action, and section 8 and DBEs and the PC squad telling me that I can't believe or speak about the things I see every day. If you ask me, I think that the media in this country perpetuates racism. By blowing up stories like Paula Dean, they give us just enough to talk about to keep that hate alive. Just enough to keep us on our own sides of those tracks without having to have to cross that line, a line which hasn't physically existed anywhere but in our memories for 30 years, and actually talking to one and other. Just enough to ensure the survival of racism and then to immediatley make us feel guilty for it. 

OK, just my $.02 - come on, let me have it.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Abandoned Barns said:


> I personally never cared for "All in the Family" (that woman's voice was like nails on a chalkboard to me growing up), but what I always could appreciate about it was that it was a genuine reflection of the times. Archie Bunker (and George Jefferson for that matter) were both bigoted men, but they each had a saving grace about them which always shown through in the end. It was the disodence of that "internal grace" in conflict with their own cultural schemas which really was the foundation of the entire show. I think each of these men represented a very large cross section of where many Americans were at that period in history. In short it was art reflecting life.
> 
> I live in the South (South Carolina) and it neither shames me nor gives me pride to say that racism (in the form of both white against black and black against white) is still a very real thing here. I hear this (the word that shall not be mentioned) several times a day along with several slurs for whites (*******, WT, cracker etc.). It's funny, because the laws changed, but the people never really did. There's still distrust on both sides and folks behavior reflects that. Segregation is gone, but we still segregate ourselves. We have black churches and white churches, black bars and white bars, we even have two convienience stores, with the exact same name, literally next to one and other, one used mostly by black the other mostly by whites. There used to be a train track through the middle of town that divided into the East (White) and West (Black). It's been years since the train has come through here and the tracks have been removed, but we still have a black side of town and a white side of town invisibly seperated by the memory of where those tracks used to be.
> 
> ...


They want to be segregated (thats why they live together, shop certain stores, live in certain parts of town), by if whites do it it's racism. Section 8 around here is 90% black, the other 10% are elderly white folks.

Segregation is not just a black thing, whites, Asians and Mexicans do it.

You won't get it from me because you are correct.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> CesumPec, I grew up in a house like yours, and my father was just like Archie Bunker (the character). I agree with your post.


Check out old Archie B standing up to the Klan.:cowboy: 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94jn_Xfq7FI[/ame]


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it sets a bad precedent that someone can be basically fired for something like this. She didnt do it while she was employed by FN.

Face it what she said pales in comparison to any highly popular rap record/ group. She wasnt out in the public eye sceaming it out either.

It seems she's rich though-through her own efforts to get up & get out of poverty, so its a-ok to make her a target. A Real Public Enemy.

"In 1989, she divorced her husband, Jimmy Deen, to whom she had been married since 1965.[2] She was left with only $200[4] and money was tight raising both her kids and her younger brother, Earl (&#8220;Bubba&#8221. She tried hanging wallpaper, working as a bank teller, selling real estate and insurance.[9] She then started a catering service,[10] making sandwiches and meals, which her sons Jamie and Bobby delivered."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paula_Deen

I wonder/bet when she was single raising 2 kids someone made some racial remark to her & she kept going and got ahead on her own hard work instead of taking em to court & taking their money.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Pearl B said:


> I think it sets a bad precedent that someone can be basically fired for something like this. She didnt do it while she was employed by FN.


Any public company with employee contracts will put in a morals clause and similar language that they can get rid of the employee who embarrasses them in any way. If you owned the biz, you would see the wisdom in that. Suppose PD was publicly advocating the wisdom of the KKK and cross burnings until we get rid of "those people"? The company has to be able to rid themselves of someone who can destroy the biz.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Any public company with employee contracts will put in a morals clause and similar language that they can get rid of the employee who embarrasses them in any way. If you owned the biz, you would see the wisdom in that. Suppose PD was publicly advocating the wisdom of the KKK and cross burnings until we get rid of "those people"? The company has to be able to rid themselves of someone who can destroy the biz.


If she had advocated something that clearly hateful, nobody, including myself, would defend her.

FN has the right to do whatever they wish. In this case, I think they are attempting to play off of this, in an attempt to impress the pc crowd by acting as its enforcement arm. They arent defending their image. FN still has the right to do what it wants. Even if that means being dishonest. 
I do find it disturbing that PD loses a job over it, & people have no problem with it. Considering that those remarks were made 15 years prior to employment & at a time they were more commonly accepted than they are today.

They have let back another one of their stars for worse than what PD's done.
Remember Robert Irvine? He deliberately misrepresented himself.


> Irvine had impressed financial backers with the claims he was a Knight Commander of the Royal Victorian Order,[4] had a degree in food and nutrition from the University of Leeds,[4] had worked on the wedding cake for Prince Charles and Princess Diana[4] and had worked as a White House chef,[4] claims Irvine also made in the opening segment of his Food Network show _Dinner: Impossible_.





> An article in the 17 February 2008, issue of the _St. Petersburg Times_ quoted sources who disputed most of Irvine's assertions.





> As a result, the Food Network pulled Irvine's biography from its website. Network spokesperson Lisa De Colle said they were "taking the necessary steps to ensure the accuracy of all representations of Robert." Beginning with the episode that aired 20 February 2008, the claims that Irvine had worked for three U.S. presidents and the Royal Family were removed from the opening sequence of _Dinner: Impossible_,[18] though former White House executive chef Walter Scheib confirmed in the article that Irvine had worked in the Navy Mess facility in the West Wing of the White House.[4] On 29 February 2008, the Food Network announced it would honour its contract with Irvine for a fourth season of thirteen episodes of _Dinner: Impossible_ but was also looking for a replacement host for the series.[19]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Irvine

They lost any claim to the high road of morality with that one. In fact went out of their way to white wash the whole affair. If anything that is discrimination on their part.(While they are on their high horse of morality)

I dont have a problem with FN's decision. I have a problem with it being accepted as alright. Thats a door that could bite most everyone in the rear end pretty badly.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Well one things is for certain, *someone* is on a high horse :hobbyhors


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Count me for in the crowd who says I have no problem with them firing her. Most people work "at will" which means they can be fired at any time for any reason. Her contract shouldn't factor in because they are simply not renewing it. From what I read. I don't care at all about words people use. They are just words. Often times the most foul mouthed, negative people are truly the most kind hearted and generous. While "sweet" people are often the cruelest. It's about what's in the heart.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

SueMc said:


> The woman suing PD and partners was a _manager_ of the restaurant. Those who did the hiring couldn't have been too racist.


BTW, the woman suing PD is actually white.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

You know, maybe I should give a look at that cookbook of hers I inherited from my mil. 



Sure FN can fire anyone they want, but for a PAST issue that happened before they were even an entity?

What gets me is, her contract was up soon anyway. Why not just decide to not renew and let it go? Why the dog and pony show?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't know her personally so I can't judge her but, I think a person should be evaluated on who they are today; not who they use to be in the past. 

If someone has discovered their faults and errors, and have corrected them, then they need to be considered a better person and worthy of everyone's forgiveness. Including their employer, who should stand behind them publicly. 

If that person hasn't changed, then by all means they need to be accountable for how they are today and your employer has every right to defend their own image.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

The FN has every right to not hire, renew a contract, for any reason whatsoever.
However, if they are trying to get rid of this older white woman, because she is older, then this is just a good way for them to do it.
What they will do, though, is lose part of their audience, the older audience, the ones with time and money.

Look at the FN stars, how many are older? Few if any.

Look at PBS programming, we have Jack Pepin, old shows with Julia Child (when she was alive), many more middle aged food stars. 

When FN loses their older food stars, they lose the experience and the wisdom they bring to the screen.

What is she guilty of so far? She used the n-word well before working at FN. Her brother pulled up an email that had porn on it. Is that enough to have her lose her career? I hope not.

I hope she finds a better venue and keeps her audience and that her audience realizes that the accusations against her, haven't been proven to be true. She sure has class, thanking FN for the past.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

MJsLady said:


> Best summation so far.
> Besides which FN is moving to more "healthy (ie what ever the fad is now) eating style shows. I used to really be into them but they just keep putting up strange shows I have no interest in.



The shows- now- like the Neelys and The Pioneer woman? Barf- hate them both- the Pioneer woman is no accidental pioneer woman- she ughhh- sorry I can not stand her-she is annoying as the day is long- 

the only show I watch on FN is Diners Drive-ins and Dives-


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

This thread was an interesting read... I hadn't really been following much about the scandal until yesterday. I had heard of it, but didn't know any particulars. My first inclination was to give Paula Deen a pass because I heard that the incident happened so long ago and I figured that it takes a while to unlearn a behavior that was ingrained during childhood. 

On the other hand, The Food Network is a brand and they do have to be careful of their image. By disassociating themselves from Paula Deen now, no one will be able to say that they condoned the behavior. They don't need the scandal. While some people may not like the decision, they are allowed to take the business in the direction that they want to, even if there is less butter in the recipes and far too much arugula. 

Paula Deen needs to take a few cues from the Food Network and insulate her own brand. I know that he's family, but it seems as though Bubba is a liability to their jointly-owned ventures. If the workplace porn and referring to a certain employee as a monkey allegations prove to be true, then he will be the cause of a loss of business assets through lawsuits and boycotts.

In the interest of full disclosure, I've never been a Paula Deen fan, though I do use her zucchini bread recipe and I was insanely jealous of her chicken coop video on Youtube. My husband cringes when he hears her voice and my daughters (who do watch Food Network) thought that she exhibited trashy behavior by hitting on her guest.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

TheMartianChick said:


> my daughters (who do watch Food Network) thought that she exhibited trashy behavior by hitting on her guest.


Yes. So didn't FN condone her previous behavior by hiring her in the first place regarding racist language she may have uttered years prior?
And didn't FN condone the trashy behavior by hitting on her guest, regarding sexual harassment? They did nothing.

I'm not her biggest fan, I just think that making it a racial issue or a sexual harassment issue had responsibility on both sides of the fence.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Yes. So didn't FN condone her previous behavior by hiring her in the first place regarding racist language she may have uttered years prior?
> And didn't FN condone the trashy behavior by hitting on her guest, regarding sexual harassment? They did nothing.
> 
> I'm not her biggest fan, I just think that making it a racial issue or a sexual harassment issue had responsibility on both sides of the fence.


I don't know if her behavior in the studio crossed the line into sexual harassment or not... That was my daughters' perception. They mentioned that to me a while back. I've never watched her on Food Network. I found the zucchini bread recipe on a website.

I assume that the Food Network is asserting that they had no knowledge of her prior bad acts.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Becka03 said:


> The shows- now- like the Neelys and The Pioneer woman? Barf- hate them both- the Pioneer woman is no accidental pioneer woman- she ughhh- sorry I can not stand her-she is annoying as the day is long-
> 
> the only show I watch on FN is Diners Drive-ins and Dives-


The Neelys...he calls his wife momma.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I dont like watching her. Partly because she hits up on guests. Mostly she just doesnt appeal to me. I think its bogus on FN's part to do what they are doing. I think its more bogus for someone to be essentially prosecuted with loss over a job for using the n-word. At a time when a good many people likely used it quite freely as well. At that time, it didnt have the emotion attached to it that it has today.

I think it sets a bad precedent that FN is doing it, & that people are accepting it as an acceptable loss on the alter of PC correctness. That well could have been anyone, or perhaps in the future, may well be any one of us.

It wouldnt surprise me if this migrates to private businesses with no public face.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Did you ever break the stick off a bottle rocket and light it?


Ahh, ok, got it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Abandoned Barns said:


> I personally never cared for "All in the Family" (that woman's voice was like nails on a chalkboard to me growing up), but what I always could appreciate about it was that it was a genuine reflection of the times. Archie Bunker (and George Jefferson for that matter) were both bigoted men, but they each had a saving grace about them which always shown through in the end. It was the disodence of that "internal grace" in conflict with their own cultural schemas which really was the foundation of the entire show. I think each of these men represented a very large cross section of where many Americans were at that period in history. In short it was art reflecting life.
> 
> I live in the South (South Carolina) and it neither shames me nor gives me pride to say that racism (in the form of both white against black and black against white) is still a very real thing here. I hear this (the word that shall not be mentioned) several times a day along with several slurs for whites (*******, WT, cracker etc.). It's funny, because the laws changed, but the people never really did. There's still distrust on both sides and folks behavior reflects that. Segregation is gone, but we still segregate ourselves. We have black churches and white churches, black bars and white bars, we even have two convienience stores, with the exact same name, literally next to one and other, one used mostly by black the other mostly by whites. There used to be a train track through the middle of town that divided into the East (White) and West (Black). It's been years since the train has come through here and the tracks have been removed, but we still have a black side of town and a white side of town invisibly seperated by the memory of where those tracks used to be.
> 
> ...


All I can say about that is, you sure can paint a picture with words.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't care much about the whole thing. 

I'm not offended by what she said because, like martianchick, I tend to give older folks a pass as they were raised in a different time. 

And I'm not angry at FN for firing her. That's their choice.

What I did find interesting, at least about myself, is that on Saturday while picking out frames for my new glasses I picked up a pair I thought were cute. Tried them on, and they looked nice. Took them off and saw 'Paula Deen' written on the outside of one of the stems.

Like I said, I really don't care much about what she said, but, the thought crossed my mind that there are others who do, deeply, and I wouldn't want them to see that name on the side of my glasses and get offended or, worse, make an incorrect judgment on me and my views on race.

So I put them back even though I liked them. I wonder if I would have bought them if the name was on the inside where they couldn't be seen? I can't say because I sure never guessed that I'd be the type to base a purchase decision on, solely, a current news event.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It is simply the nature of the business. If she has become a liability to their products or business, Food Network and Smithfield Foods have every reason to, and are right to dump her.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> On the other hand, The Food Network is a brand and they do have to be careful of their image. By disassociating themselves from Paula Deen now, no one will be able to say that they condoned the behavior. They don't need the scandal. While some people may not like the decision, they are allowed to take the business in the direction that they want to, even if there is less butter in the recipes and far too much arugula.



FN has to do what they have to do, but the ridiculous thing, IMO, is why _anyone_, black or white, would care , in the very slighest, what she said years ago - a southern belle, to boot.

Most everybody says it, but for some reason, since she is a celebrity, she needs to be _nailed to the cross_ - so to speak.

It just absolutely does not make sense, at least to me.


----------



## unregistered97395 (Feb 28, 2011)

plowjockey said:


> It just absolutely does not make sense, at least to me.


Well, the fact that, after years of hawking incredibly unhealthy food and building an empire on it, she did not disclose to her public that she had become diabetic until she became a paid spokesman for a pharmaceutical company---aka, a shill.

And, then there's all of rest of it, including:



> Paula Deen swears, references genitalia and performs a sex act on a chocolate eclair in a recently-leaked "blooper reel" video linked to a court case involving a tour company.


In other words, Paula Deen has shown a pattern of behavior that is highly inappropriate, as well as questionable ethics. She's a liability to any business.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I guess that they probably won't be making a life-size Paula Deen butter sculpture this year at the Iowa State Fair.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

That blooper reel does seem to demonstrate rather vulgar behavior.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Karen said:


> I don't know her personally so I can't judge her but, I think a person should be evaluated on who they are today; not who they use to be in the past.


I agree. This is all about ancient history. I give her a pass.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't know Paula well but I have met her. Her brother's restaurant is about a mile from my house and have been there numerous times as well as the Lady and Son. The office where I used to work ordered sandwiches for meetings from the "Bag Lady" which was her and her son's old business. 
I think she will land on her feet and she, her husband, and sons have made a lot of money, plenty for the rest of their lives. Michael's family was already well off before they married. I have never been a user of the n word. I just did not grow up that way. I don't really condemn her or support her. I do think she owned up to the fact that she has said some things that she now regrets. The person suing her I think has more of a grudge against Bubba. She is white and imo she should have left her job way before she did if she was that uncomfortable. The people who are her real supporters are black and white and they are very vocal. This too shall pass and the family has lots of property and will continue to have their brand. They will come out ok.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

nowherewoman said:


> Well, the fact that, after years of hawking incredibly unhealthy food and building an empire on it, she did not disclose to her public that she had become diabetic until she became a paid spokesman for a pharmaceutical company---aka, a shill.
> 
> And, then there's all of rest of it, including:
> 
> ...


Who cares if her food was/is unhealthy? I sure don't. And the blooper reel? Who cares...it wasn't shown on TV...can't people have a little fun?


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

nowherewoman said:


> Well, the fact that, after years of hawking incredibly unhealthy food and building an empire on it, she did not disclose to her public that she had become diabetic until she became a paid spokesman for a pharmaceutical company---aka, a shill.
> 
> And, then there's all of rest of it, including:
> 
> ...


 
True she has a potty mouth, but it's her right to be as vulgar as she wants. I doubt that FN didn't know this the whole time she worked for them. I was of the opinion that FN had the right to fire her but now it seems that for years they didn't have a problem with her mouth and now have decided to throw her under the bus.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

nowherewoman said:


> Well, the fact that, after years of hawking incredibly unhealthy food and building an empire on it, she did not disclose to her public that she had become diabetic until she became a paid spokesman for a pharmaceutical company---aka, a shill.
> 
> And, then there's all of rest of it, including:
> 
> ...


Amazing.

Now, even our idiot TV chefs have to be "role models". 



> She's a liability to any business.


She has a food empire, that not going anywhere, regardless of what the spineless networks execs express.

Americans have a media attention span, of about 2 weeks.

They will forget all about this nonsense.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

dixiegal62 said:


> True she has a potty mouth, but it's her right to be as vulgar as she wants. I doubt that FN didn't know this the whole time she worked for them. I was of the opinion that FN had the right to fire her but now it seems that for years they didn't have a problem with her mouth and now have decided to throw her under the bus.


You can pretty much include all of Hollywood actors as potty mouths and bad role models...


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I will continue to support her.....I think it is wrong to judge her so harshly....we are all guilty...we lived during a different time.....words that were used often marked all races...and for Smithfield, I believe they have been bought out by a Chinese group......I won't be supporting them........


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

These people who are perpetually offended, are starting to offend me.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

Jolly said:


> These people who are perpetually offended, are starting to offend me.


That offends me....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There is never a shortage of choices when it comes to band wagons


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

MJsLady said:


> You know, maybe I should give a look at that cookbook of hers I inherited from my mil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were we talking about Food Network last week? Would we be talking about Food Network now if they hadn't made a big deal about firing her? There's your answer.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Good point JT.
Though they have lost me and many of the ladies i know as viewers for their trouble.
I cna't stand most of their shows, the Neelys drive me bonzo
I can not stand Sunny Anderson or the barefoot whats her name.
I will miss Alton Brown and some of Sandra... oh I forget I don't watch them often. I will also miss Triple D. 
3 shows out of how many??? Not worth it to me. 
I like Arrtii before she got her show but her show I just don't like now, same with Melissa, though I really rooted for both. 
I know at least 10 women who have decided not to watch them anymore, but who will watch a PD channel should she choose to go that direction. She may do as Rachel Ray did and get a network show too.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Question: So it is only PD who has ever used less than lady like language and possibly profanity at this outfit, all the other employees, every one, has never uttered a racial slur directed at anyone or said F..k or something like it, etc., etc. and are paragons of politeness and good decorum and absolute positive role models. Of course only slurs directed against blacks count. Self righteousness, and hypocrisy to the umpth degree. 

I could not care beans about PD, never knew who she was until just then. Oh, that painted up face with a piece of cake in front of her all the time, that I saw on magazines at the Wal mart check out. Gimme a break, go throw stones.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Kat Cora gets my vote as Southern-influenced chef on the Food Network.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Oggie said:


> Kat Cora gets my vote as Southern-influenced chef on the Food Network.


Oggie! That is just so ironic on so many levels. Not Dogs, orientation, southern......


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Alton Brown was barred from Ga Kroger's for shoplifting...


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Oggie! That is just so ironic on so many levels. Not Dogs, orientation, southern......


 
I spell her name Kat.

It's short for Catherine.

I wouldn't even think about eating food prepared by a real cat.

They play with their own poop.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This will show em. You Go girl tell em off.
*Orders for Paula Deen cookbook surge*


> Advance orders for Paula Deen's new cookbook have surged since the Food Network and Smithfield Foods axed her for using a racial slur.
> Orders for "Paula Deen's New Testament: 250 Favorite Recipes, All Lightened Up" surged on Amazon (AMZN, Fortune 500) by nearly *1,300% in the last 24 hours.
> The cookbook was ranked 115th on Tuesday, compared to a ranking of 1,592nd on Monday*


 Great going.

http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/25/news/companies/paula-deen-cookbook/index.html


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> The Neelys...he calls his wife momma.


OMGosh my daughter and I call that show "Down Home With the Hornies" because they are all but makin' out on the set......


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> OMGosh my daughter and I call that show "Down Home With the Hornies" because they are all but makin' out on the set......


Lol, They sure are...maybe they will do some butt slapping in future shows...it's so bad it's actually sickening to watch.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

wannabechef said:


> Lol, They sure are...maybe they will do some butt slapping in future shows...it's so bad it's actually sickening to watch.


They make me and my daughter uncomfortable.....
The other show host that *I* think is raunchy is the *itchin' Kitchen chick....
Then you have the couple (she's from brooklyn he's from italy) that are constantly lip smacking and eye balling each other.

I get it; raunchy sells.
Until the Master says "ok, we didn't condone that raunchy" OR "we are sick of you so now, no raunchy, uh oh, you're fired".

Paul Dean has run her course. It's ok, we are human, and humans are fickle!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> They make me and my daughter uncomfortable.....
> The other show host that *I* think is raunchy is the *itchin' Kitchen chick....
> Then you have the couple (she's from brooklyn he's from italy) that are constantly lip smacking and eye balling each other.
> 
> ...


If you weren't watching it you wouldn't have to be uncomfortable about it. If enough don't watch, it goes away. Problem solved.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> If you weren't watching it you wouldn't have to be uncomfortable about it. If enough don't watch, it goes away. Problem solved.


Exactly!! That's why we don't watch it.
Looks like enough people like that kind of raunch.....they are still on the air!!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I just view things differently I guess with TV, movie or sports figures. I don't really care how someone acts or what's in their personal life. I watch because of the recipes and ideas. The host/hostess is just window dressing IMHO and isn't my reason for watching. If it's a good recipe or idea, I don't care who the host/hostess is. If the recipes are bad or don't have any appeal to me I don't watch. I may care more or less for someone, but I'm sure not going to get all annoyed or irate at a host, nor elevate them as a 'star' just because they happen to be there instead of someone else. 

I think we make _way_ too much and are way too critical of TV, movie and sports personalities. We should be watching for the entertainment/personal value of a show/sport; not because of a person. I think you'd see a whole lot of 'stars' huge incomes evaporate if people did that more where it wouldn't matter who was on the show. They would hold no more value than any body else in the world, rather than elevating them to a place where they are gods and then chastise them because they didn't live up to that expectation. We're the ones really at fault by making them bigger and more important than they are.

When you think about it, it's ridiculous that 'stars' & sports figures have a 1 yr. salary bigger than most 3rd world countries have for their entire economy for it's citizens lifetime; and we're the ones who are causing that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Karen said:


> I just view things differently I guess with TV, movie or sports figures. I don't really care how someone acts or what's in their personal life. I watch because of the recipes and ideas. The host/hostess is just window dressing IMHO and isn't my reason for watching. If it's a good recipe or idea, I don't care who the host/hostess is. If the recipes are bad or don't have any appeal to me I don't watch. I may care more or less for someone, but I'm sure not going to get all annoyed or irate at a host, nor elevate them as a 'star' just because they happen to be there instead of someone else.
> 
> I think we make _way_ too much and are way too critical of TV, movie and sports personalities. We should be watching for the entertainment/personal value of a show/sport; not because of a person. I think you'd see a whole lot of 'stars' huge incomes evaporate if people did that more where it wouldn't matter who was on the show. They would hold no more value than any body else in the world, rather than elevating them to a place where they are gods and then chastise them because they didn't live up to that expectation. We're the ones really at fault by making them bigger and more important than they are.
> 
> When you think about it, it's ridiculous that 'stars' & sports figures have a 1 yr. salary bigger than most 3rd world countries have for their entire economy for it's citizens lifetime; and we're the ones who are causing that.


I vote to give her a pass. It's ancient history, it's not relevant to her work, and I doubt she's racist anyway.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally, I like Pioneer Woman a whole lot better anyway-won't miss PD a bit!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

BKB HOMESTEAD said:


> Personally, I like Pioneer Woman a whole lot better anyway-won't miss PD a bit!


 
I don't care for PW's show but I love her cookbooks. Also enjoy her facebook page and all her give a ways


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

There's always the possibility that Paula Deen will end up as executive chef for Cracker Barrel.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Oggie said:


> There's always the possibility that Paula Deen will end up as executive chef for Cracker Barrel.


you are killing me.:bow:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ughhh I can not stand the PW- she is so Dang fake- it makes me nuts- 
but I suppose that is the prepper in me-


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/6637655-post114.html

Wish I would have gotten the flippin' paula deen glasses. they were small and petite. These new ones are trendy, thick and like goggles and are making my face so sweaty.

grrrrr.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I think this is much ado about nothing. A total witch hunt. I feel sorry for Paula Deen... But this will be forgotten about eventually, just like everything else that is big news for a week or two, then they (media) move on to something else... I have no doubt Paula will survive and overcome....just maybe on a different network.

And those Neelys - all that over the top lovey dovey stuff comes across as real fake to me... At least Paula is for real - in my opinion...

And please spare me the homewrecking Trisha Yearwood cooking show. She hasn't cooked anything special yet... And as far as her husband Garth Brooks - if they'll cheat with ya, they'll cheat on ya!! At least that's what they say. LOL Watch out, Trisha!


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

My favorite cooking show has got to be Clara's depression cooking on youtube  Nothing fancy, no million dollar contracts, cookware or string of restaurants. The Neely's make me uncomfortable because I'm never sure they are cooking in the kitchen or bedroom.:shocked: A hard and fast rule for me is if I can't afford the ingredients...I don't need to be cooking it.

I've learned a lot on this thread, thanks for some different insights and a dose of understanding  If we judged everybody harshly or on their personal faults or mess-ups there would be no one to watch on TV or for that matter we would be very lonely indeed.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

PD is not nearly as bad as some of those over the top chefs that you can't figure out if they are cooking or making out. If I want to watch a romance movie, I would order one from netflix. I watch the FN for diners, drive-ins and dives. I could care less about the rest of the cooking shows. I got over cooking shows when Julia Child died. I also liked Justin Wilson. Other than that, have no use for the channel.

PD is a product of her time and worked her way up to get where she is. I can't fault her for her past, but I don't believe that she is a bad person at heart. I am pretty sure that none of us are Saints around here and I won't be the one to judge her. Heck I may just order a cookbook..I have yet to find one of her recipes that didn't turn out well for me.

As far as PD being a diabetic, so what? There are so many diabetics now that it is practically "normal" and "mainstream". Heck it is almost abnormal not to be a diabetic. Again, no one forces anyone to cook or eat the way she does. People with half a brain cell know cooking with that much butter and lard will kill a person, but man, it sure is good 

Personally I can eat salad just so long and then I want me some fried chicken with buttered biscuits, a pile of mashed potatoes with butter and sour cream and some apple pie with ice cream for dessert.

I grew up eating that way and every once in a while, I revert back to it. I must have good genes because I am not diabetic (although my mom is) and I pretty much watch what I eat 90% of the time. The other ten percent I am right there with Paula, making Land of Lakes a little richer. 

Change is hard at any age, get over 50 and see how hard change is..

Thank God the woman doesn't cook with wine..


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

How many people here think you should be held accountable today for something you said 27 years ago?

Have you ever said anything you regret?
Should you lie at a legal deposition if telling the truth might get you into trouble?

I don't really care for Paula Deen, but she's being railroaded just because she a rich old white southerner.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Iron Chef Masaharu Morimoto is above reproach.

(The rumors about him and Giada De Laurentiis are completely unfounded.)


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I liked Paula... but any more, I'm tired of hearing her whining.. 

If I was her, with all the money she has made, I'd go live a nice peaceful quiet life doing things I want to do... without everyone telling me how to do what..


BTW, I don't believe she was being truthful on the today show, and that she is racist, but it's not for me to judge her... She can live her life as she likes.. but I'm not big on people who bold face lie...


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yldrosie said:


> If she is so terrible, so is every rapper and 90% of the blacks who use the word one hundred times a day. What ever happened to free speech? And sticks and stones?


 
Political Corectness run amok. Much ado about nothing. Stirred up by the press, who hate anyone who is successful in this country, unless they are among the far left entertainment cadre. 

I much prefer Deen to Hollywood types like Paris Hilton, the Kardashian tribe, and others of their ilk, who in my opinion are about as skanky as it gets.

You are exactly correct; blacks use the n-word much more than most white folks. And yes, I've worked and been around more than a few blacks.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

sidepasser said:


> PD is not nearly as bad as some of those over the top chefs that you can't figure out if they are cooking or making out. If I want to watch a romance movie, I would order one from netflix. I watch the FN for diners, drive-ins and dives. I could care less about the rest of the cooking shows. I got over cooking shows when Julia Child died. I also liked Justin Wilson. Other than that, have no use for the channel.
> 
> PD is a product of her time and worked her way up to get where she is. I can't fault her for her past, but I don't believe that she is a bad person at heart. I am pretty sure that none of us are Saints around here and I won't be the one to judge her. Heck I may just order a cookbook..I have yet to find one of her recipes that didn't turn out well for me.
> 
> ...


Justin Wilson was awesome!

" I'm glad for you to see me, I gaaruuntee!"

And the stories he told were just to funny! Not to mention he could really cook.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I loved him. You still can hear him on Youtube. Thank goodness for Youtube and the internet keeping things and people alive like Justin.

I Ga--rannnn-teee


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Can you get an Emmy for a strong performance on the _Today Show_?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I just heard a bit of some interview with her on NPR, but when she said "I is what I is" (ebonics-y, whether meant or not, or southern slang), just...ugh.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Comedian Bill Burr says she'll lay out for about 3 months, then be back.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BevNkLH-q8

He points out that she can make a lot of money for people who won't pass it up.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

Ballantine just cancelled her upcoming book, the one that is best seller for pre orders on amazon. 

I really didn't have a strong opinion on this, either way, but this sort of tipped it for me. It's sort of getting out of hand. How many pounds of flesh before it is enough?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Or pounds of butter.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

It appears to be 'in fashion' to use any excuse to get rid of older employees, black employees, disabled employees, employees with medical problems. Paula Deen is just one more.
I don't see it as being right. She'll find another publisher for her cookbook but Amazon and the current publisher will feel the backlash of the customers.
I hope as in all things, people will 'vote' with their money. If you don't like how a company does business, let them know by not spending your money there.
Support companies that support your ideals.

Oggie--stop making me laugh. This is horrible.


----------



## Pugnacious (May 17, 2012)

FeralFemale said:


> How many pounds of flesh before it is enough?


I'd guess 320. Unless its true that the camera adds 10 pounds in which case I'll go with 310........

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

It's amazing to me that many of those who would hang PD but have no problem when it's a black person showing racism. My fb page is full of posts about PD and some of the comments coming from blacks are unbelievable.

Same with the GZ trial, the media tells us it's ok that G was referred to as a crazy white cracker because it's part of the black culture. When asked if she thought cracker was racist her answer was no. Nada about it, except to come to her defense. One could argue that the n word was part of the white culture 20 years ago. Twitter is full of comments from blacks using that word to describe him AND many of them are saying if he goes free they will kill him themselves. I'm not seeing outrage about that either. 

White people had better start learning how to stick up for themselves. As far as I'm concerned PD should stop apologizing, tell them all to kiss her lily white 'you know what' and start her own food network. Success is the best revenge.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I don't have any feelings for Paula Deen, one way or another. I watched her who on FN every once in awhile, but not a fan or a hater. However, I feel as though this whole fiasco has turned into a witch hunt. I think it started out as a disgruntled employee looking for settlement and some PD cash and it has spiraled way out of control. How's that saying go? He who is without sin should cast the first stone? SMH.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

This is so pathetic, treating her like that. Alec Baldwin goes on rants here and now and says racist, etc things and yet no one touches his career. 

At the time that Paula said this, it was more common to say and not so politically biased as it is now. I really hope that some companies take up the slack for her. My worry is that with all the liberals beating all their drums and chanting and carrying on, companies will be too afraid to take the risk, thinking it may ruin THEM to side with her. 

What a sad country we have become when a person who just COOKS for a living, is treated like she has murdered someone. Come to think of it, murderers in this country have been supported and treated better.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

FYI- There is a panel discussion on CNN right now called The N Word. They are discussing aspects of the Zimmerman case and the Paula Deen scandal along with racial perceptions.


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

I still feel Paula Deen losing her contracts has more to do with how horribly she has handled this situation rather than what she said that started it. Her responses have been horrible. I think it will blow over and other avenues will be available for her to sell her products. Time is her friend.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

TheMartianChick said:


> FYI- There is a panel discussion on CNN right now called The N Word. They are discussing aspects of the Zimmerman case and the Paula Deen scandal along with racial perceptions.


I was wanting to watch this, but only was able to see the first 15 or so minutes. My sister is visiting, and she and my father got sick of listening to it  We consider ourselves a non-racist family, and in fact, my father has several biracial grand kids and great grand kids that he loves dearly. However, he has on occasion told a racist joke or made racist comments by accident  I am being honest to tell you that, in my experience, in middle and upper middle class white conversations in SC, the "n word" has a frequent showing, though of course, not in "mixed company". I despise the word, but don't call it "the n word" either lol! Though I'm not very up on the whole issue that this thread is discussing, I know a lot of people who are similar to the lady in question. Their problem is not in the words they choose to use, but in the thoughts that come out of their heads, and eventually their mouths. I have many, many friends that I love and respect who would swear to God they are not racist, and believe it. They are good and progressively thinking people, but they in fact have a very long way to go. It is such a deeply rooted thing.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

We missed the first few minutes of the show. They had a panel that included Wynton Marsalis (classical &jazz trumpeter), Levar Burton (actor from Star Trek & Reading Rainbow), Tim Wise (anti-racism educator), Donna Brazile (Democratic strategist) and a few other people whose names I didn't quite catch.

I like to discuss the topic of race because it always seems as though various racial groups talk among themselves, rather than cross-talking between groups. It never seems to solve much of everything. The CNN show was okay, but they only had an hour to devote to the topic. 

One particular exchange that I found interesting was when one white guest recounted an encounter that he had while trying to break into his own car in New Orleans. A police officer actually helped him and gave him advice on how to do it more effectively. He admitted that he knew that things would have gone differently if he had been black.

I think that any attempt to discuss race should involve a diverse panel (not just white and black) and should have a studio audience. I don't know if anyone remembers some of the shows that Phil Donahue did about race or even Oprah Winfrey during the 1980's. An audience brings realistic questions that are not manufactured in a think tank somewhere.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When the show first came on we were just sitting down to supper. They both actually commented on the ------/cracker thing. The show started with Levar showing a clip from Roots where Kunta was being whipped to teach him to use his new name. Finally, he says my name is Toby, and the cracker says, "that's a good ------".  great supper conversation ensued.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

"_One particular exchange that I found interesting was when one white guest recounted an encounter that he had while trying to break into his own car in New Orleans. A police officer actually helped him and gave him advice on how to do it more effectively. He admitted that he knew that things would have gone differently if he had been black._"

This reminds me of a late friend of mine. He was white and we had attended schools together most of our lives. We were both born in 1960, in SC, and had seen and lived that era. We were some of the few whites who remained in the public schools post integration. He played a lot of sports and, like me, had lots of black friends. We both would have told you we were middle class, but our families were poor. In the 1990s I found myself working with him again, we had often worked together. Around 1995 we were working down town in the State capital. And, I mean down town, by the State House. At lunch one day, as we were riding down the street, a fellow driving a Mercedes passed us. My friend said, "look at the &*% $#@! drug dealer!". I asked him why he said he was a drug dealer? His reply was, "How else could a ------ afford a car like that". My reply was, "well, probably the same as you and I, he worked his ass off for it". This man was a good man. He taught Sunday school in his church. You would have never convinced him that he was a racist jerk.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

> The show started with Levar showing a clip from Roots where Kunta was being whipped to teach him to use his new name. Finally, he says my name is Toby,


I watched Roots as a young child. That scene changed my life.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

The last few years it seems, at least to me like the races are even more divided. There is a lot of hate on all sides, but here are also a lot of good people who would like nothing more than to just get along.

Most would agree that slavery was and still is a terrible thing that should never happen. I don't know the answer but it seems like not letting something go that happened so long ago isn't working. I don't know any white person that owns slaves, yet many would still blame us. White people have been the villains for a long time because we are judged by things that happened so many years ago. I for one am tired of white guilt. I am no more responsible for slave owners than blacks today are responsible for their fellow countrymen who sold them into slavery.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I have never watched the entire Roots movie. I was too young to watch it when it first came out, but I heard a few bits and pieces as they drifted up the stairway from the kitchen. Mom was watching it while she was cleaning up. When I was in junior high school, they showed a filmstrip of various parts of the story. It was sort of an abridged version of the story and the scenes were greatly disturbing, though the images were just stills. Once I became an adult, I had access to cable tv and their regular showings of the movie, but still never watched it. I have a hard time watching films that depict people being badly mistreated. I also can't watch films that depict Jewish people in realistic concentration camp scenes. It hurts too much to watch other people in pain. I tend to watch movies that are love stories or that make me laugh. Movies are a form of escapism, for me.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Roots first aired when I was 17. Most of the blacks in my area were very poor and struggling. My area of SC was still very rural and largely agricultural. There were some middle class blacks, but very few. The thing I most remember is the pride that most every black I knew drew from that movie. It was a change that you could see overnight. And, of course there was much talk of the events in the movie. These few years later have seen much change. We now have as many middle class blacks as whites, and we have Hispanics. There is much more equality in housing and in the way we are dispersed. There is still lots of separation, but not nearly as acute, or rigid.
I know what you mean about those harsh, true life stories. I watch them, but cry like a baby.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I recall that the movie was something that was highly anticipated in my household. I was the youngest child (at 7) and my sisters were much older, Essentially, I was the only one in the house that did not watch it. Back then, it was still a big deal to see black people on tv in dramatic roles and I'm certain that I didn't grasp the importance of the movie. I just didn't want to miss out on what everybody else was involved in.

As I grew older , I understood that although Alex Haley's research was flawed, it was a BIG deal that he had been able to trace his roots. That was something that we all wished we could do back then.

Another movie that I struggle with is Glory with Denzel Washington and Matthew Broderick. I can watch it, but I always leave the room when Denzel is getting whipped. That stoic look on his face and the single tear tell me that his character (who is based on an actual person) had endured far worse. Since I have a good imagination, the "far worse' in my mind is pretty bad.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I always love that scene too, and how Broderick's character seems far more punished by the whipping than Denzel's, how Denzel's turns it on him. It is very powerful.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And, while lashing a soldier was not uncommon at that time, it occurs to me that the lashing of this black soldier would be a very different thing to this black soldier than to the white soldier. Hmmm kinda like the whole ------/cracker thing.

[YOUTUBE]KD5DVxqmjRo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Darn! That reminds me of a time in Jr. High, when we were on some sort of trip on the bus. James Cheeseborough was sitting behind me and drumming on my seat back. Every so often he whopped me on the back top of my bucket head  I kept telling him to stop, and getting madder and madder. I ended up turning around a calling him a stupid ------. I will never forget the look on his face, and him saying, I can't believe you just called me that. I was actually asking a friend about him a couple of months ago, saying I would love to apologize to him for that one day.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

vicker said:


> Darn! That reminds me of a time in Jr. High, when we were on some sort of trip on the bus. James Cheeseborough was sitting behind me and drumming on my seat back. Every so often he whopped me on the back top of my bucket head  I kept telling him to stop, and getting madder and madder. I ended up turning around a calling him a stupid ------. I will never forget the look on his face, and him saying, I can't believe you just called me that. I was actually asking a friend about him a couple of months ago, saying I would love to apologize to him for that one day.


Who among us hasn't said something in the past we regret. Thankfully most of us don't get our lives ruined because of it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ain't that the truth. I'd hate to be payed based on public opinion. Some people are though.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm coming up on another high school reunion. It is funny how you remember those cringe-worthy moments from school and wish that you had an UNDO button.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Here is a clip from the CNN special called The N Word:

http://now.msn.com/levar-burton-explains-his-police-safety-ritual


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

TheMartianChick said:


> Here is a clip from the CNN special called The N Word:
> 
> http://now.msn.com/levar-burton-explains-his-police-safety-ritual


I was taught this same behavior 20 years ago, stop the car, open the window at least partially, have your wallet with ID in one hand and nothing in the other, and place your hands in full view on the window top when you are stopped by the police. Do not move until the officer is at the window. I've done this, it saved me a ticket. I'm white.
At night, I don't wear sunglasses, and I usually don't wear a hat. I was stopped at night.

I'm much more at danger from police during the day, when they can see I'm a woman with long hair, I get stopped for no reason. One officer in the northern part of the state was prosecuted for stopping only attractive women, and his reason was, because they are attractive and he wanted a date. 

I don't buy that this is only a black/white issue, it's how our police are treating all people now.
The police have also stopped my white kids, 10 times more often than white adults and often it is because the cars are less expensive older and not in perfect repair. My older adult male friend has been stopped 3 times in a year because the truck had some non-essential part of the car, taped up with duct tape. Once the non-essential part of the car is replaced, no police stopping him.

I'd suggest, don't be young, don't have a car in disrepair, don't be out late at night and when you are stopped, open the window, place your hands in full view on the top of the window, with ID, don't move, and be respectful. Is it fair, not at all.

I've always liked Levar Burton--but to make it a black white issue, is to say, he's never talked with white people. If what white people think and say is of no issue, then this is just a one way street.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

TheMartianChick said:


> I was the youngest child (at 7) and my sisters were much older, Essentially, I was the only one in the house that did not watch it.


We are about the same age. I was only five when it came on. My family let me commandeer the TV for every night it was on. I think they were amused, even if slightly worried, that a five year old was so interested in such subject matter. No one watched it with me. I remember my mother bringing me dinner in front of the TV and giving me a wary eye, like, what kind of child do I have that wants to watch this???

What I remember is that I was curious about it, and on the first night it was on no one else was watching TV so I got to watch it. I was hooked after the first ep. I knew about the Civil War and slavery, but, at that age, only in terms that those events had existed. I wanted to know more. In my mind, slavery and what it was was information and knowledge that no one had ever given me before so I absolutely had to find out what I could about it. 

I've never watched it again, except for a few minutes here and there when I discovered it was on. (I didn't want to watch it when it was already half through, etc) I would love to watch it in its entirety again.

That scene where Kunta was getting whipped...I was crying and saying, "Just say Toby!!!" I will never forget the distress and pain I felt during that scene. Mom, seeing my tears and what was on TV, tried to shut if off, but I begged her to let me continue to watch. I had to know more and know what happened to Kunta.

It wasn't until I was a little older that I understood why Kunta didn't give in and say 'Tobey'...and that realization is what changed my life. That scene was the epitome of strength and self worth and hanging on to it while your world tries to strip it away and you have nothing else.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It is funny how we often think children lack understanding. My first memories are of the racial goings on in the early 60's, the dogs, bombings, the fire hoses, State police with batons...etc. etc.. I watched it all, and I knew exactly what I was seeing long before I ever entered a school.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

For those of you with Facebook accounts, you should check out Charlie Daniels' take on the Paula Deen situation. Very interesting reading.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm sure I can imagine. I like Charlie Daniels a lot, as a musician. 
ETA
I read it. I don't see where he says anything new.
https://www.facebook.com/charliedanielsband/posts/10151719352378287
It is kinda slick the way he works the anti Obama stuff in.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

vicker said:


> I'm sure I can imagine. I like Charlie Daniels a lot, as a musician.
> ETA
> I read it. I don't see where he says anything new.
> https://www.facebook.com/charliedanielsband/posts/10151719352378287
> It is kinda slick the way he works the anti Obama stuff in.


I was referring to how he pointed out all the other stuff we should really be worried about...but then again that seems to be the MO of the media lately. I haven't really noticed anyone else bringing up..not even here but I admit I did not read each and every post.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You are right. I really have very little info on the subject of this thread, and only posted when some of the racial stuff interested me. Perhaps I should hush my mouth.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Well, it's probably a little late for Paula Deen to be able to use the old "I'm butter! You're glue!" defense.


----------

